# FS/FT:Refractor meter , Powerheads and SE Bulb.



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

This is what I have left from my tank shut down.

BNIB XM 250W SE 20000K bulb. $40 OBO



Sybon Refractor Only one left $20 PENDING


Have two Karalia Evo 1400 $30 each

Also open to Freshwater trades and looking for a 18'x18" cube

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I also Have a few used bulbs that still fire for the 250W DE and 250W SE that will go with the two pendents .

Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Both 250W halides sold


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Found some stuff I forgot about. Also now open to trades.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

I am open to offers


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowkry (Dec 3, 2010)

I have a 18x18 cube I am looking to trade its acrylic


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

bowkry said:


> I have a 18x18 cube I am looking to trade its acrylic


Pm'd you ........


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Bump...............


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is a photo of the Koralia 1400 Evos. Also would like to drop the price down to SOLD



HaiYaing Led light for small tank. $30



I am Open to offers

Thanks, Chris


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Refractor meter and power heads sold.


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Metal Halid bulb Pending


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Refactor meter , Koralias are sold


----------



## jkhcjris (Jun 1, 2010)

Everything sold except led light. Will make a new thread for it.


----------

